# My New Baby King Kamfa Flowerhorn



## Gillz (Feb 20, 2017)

Hello, I just purchased this baby king kamfa flowerhorn, just wanted to try something new. Honestly does he look decent? He's only maybe an inch long if that.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Honestly, my flowerhorn "expertise" stops past really liking the way many of them look. But that applies to your little one there as well. What are your plans with this one? Tank size? Tankmates?

Also, random thought, but I like your substrate. Did you buy it mixed like that or mix it yourself?

Good luck and keep up the pics!


----------



## Gillz (Feb 20, 2017)

Currently in a 65g tank he will be a loner. I made a little Peninsula with natural fine grain gravel with black sand surrounding it now it's slightly mixed from me cleaning.


----------



## Hybrid_Creations (Apr 25, 2017)

I would say little buddy looks great for being the size he is.

Congrats, you popped my post cherry.


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 1, 2012)

Congratulations on your purchase!
Fish looks so sweet How is it now?

Zhenya


----------

